
Multi-Zone and Multi-Cloud Deployments in Kubernetes 1.3 - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/cross-cluster-services.html
======
TheIronYuppie
Customers that want to deploy on-prem and/or across multiple clouds (think a
Google Container Engine deployment + an AWS deployment) now can do so without
worrying about having the apps discover each other, or handling load balancers
one at a time - it's all built in!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes.

